# Upgrading to 40 breeder/dual colony



## haldyboi (Jun 24, 2016)

I currently have a 30 gallon with a yellow lab colony, 4 females 1 male. I want to get a 40 breeder and make it a dual colony tank and make my current 30 gallon a fry/grow out tank. What are some options for the second colony? i dont really like the look of kenyi and i hear demasoni are tough to keep, open to all suggestions (wish i had room for a 55 to keep a peacock pair) I plan to filter the 40 with a ac 70 along with a sponge filter, would this be enough filtration? Thanks for the help! :fish:


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Off the top of my head...

Cynotilapia afra "jalo reef"
2m 6f might be a tight squeeze 
1m 4-5f would work

Iodotropheus sprengerae "rusties"
1m 4-5f

Calvus 
1:2 till they pair off and keep ya pretty pair. No experience with these just something I want to do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix mbuna with calvus.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

somebody said:


> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Cynotilapia afra "jalo reef"
> 2m 6f might be a tight squeeze
> ...


Should have clarified


----------



## haldyboi (Jun 24, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I would not mix mbuna with calvus.


 a colony of labs and Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef in a 40b would be good?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd prefer a single species in a 36" tank but you could squeeze 2 small colonies of those species.


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 7, 2020)

haldyboi said:


> yellow lab colony, 4 females 1 male. I want to get a 40 breeder and make it a dual colony tank





somebody said:


> Off the top of my head...
> Cynotilapia afra "jalo reef"
> 2m 6f might be a tight squeeze
> 1m 4-5f would work
> ...





haldyboi said:


> a colony of labs and Cynotilapia Afra Jalo Reef in a 40b would be good?





DJRansome said:


> I'd prefer a single species in a 36" tank but you could squeeze 2 small colonies of those species.


Hey guys, I know it's a 4 year old, but it might still be relevant  well, for me!

The OP of this post had Yellow Labs 1M/4F and wanted a second colony for his 36" long tank (which is the same as mine)

The stocking options that Someone suggested seemed interesting to me, and I'm wondering what you guys'd think of it 4 years later.

@ DJRansome : We already discussed in other posts and I know you'd prefer a single specie in my tank. However, since you said 2 small colonies (Labs/Jalo-Reefs) *could* be squeezed, I'd like to know if it'd be cruel to them, or if agression would be quasi-certain, or in fact what would be the downsides and how manageable those would be. Whatever the species I'll get, I'll get an emergency tank nearby. Would this, plus a constant supervision, a very good filtration, and a weekly water change, be enough to manage the 2 colonies ?

Also, you guys talked about the Jalo Reef / Labs combination, but what do you think about the second suggestion : The Labs with some Rusties ? Would it be the same ?

Could we go full-triangle mode and do Jalo Reef + Rusties (no labs) ?

PS : Even though I aimed my questions at Someone et DJRansome, I'm open to anybody who'd like to share their opinion on this, as well as other suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 7, 2020)

Also, quick question for DJRansome, instead of digging another post from the dead : I saw some other posts where you suggested Saulosis (3M/9F) in a 36". Do you still think it's feasible ? Also, would a smaller colony of 1M and 4-5-6F would help reduce male on male agression and help fit a second small colony like the Rusties ?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I had labs and jalos in a 36x18x18, nice combination and everything fine for about 6 months. Soon as the Jalos started to breed that's when he started picking off all the Jalo females one by one until none left. The male is fully grown now and is stunning. 
In my opinion with two species you want loads of hiding spots 2-3 for every fish will give you a better chance and 10 fish max


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do 3m:9f of saulosi in a 36" tank but not two species with 1m:4f of each. Well maybe yellow labs and Cynotilapia zebroides Cobue, which are more timid than Jalo Reef. But only one colored male with the Cynotilapia.

As you have verified, Members in intervening years have reported that both Jalo and Rusties turned out more aggressive than advertised.


----------



## Tom Jones (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes, I saw some comments about the Jalo Reefs. I forgot about Rusties but now I remember someone saying that.

I didn't think know Cobues were more timid that Jalo Reefs. They looked similar and shared the same first two latin names, so I though they were the same species but different coloration.

This could be interesting too, as I like their yellow coloration on their top half. Thanks again.


----------

